# Get a Rope! Which One?



## 70t351w (Aug 30, 2007)

There are so many different kinds of climbing rope. Can anybody help me out in choosing the right one? Thanks


----------



## 70t351w (Aug 31, 2007)

I was thinking of getting a 3/4 or 5/8'' rope. Is the 1/2'' better?


----------



## gasman (Aug 31, 2007)

70t351w said:


> I was thinking of getting a 3/4 or 5/8'' rope. Is the 1/2'' better?



Using a rope bigger than 1/2" would make some of the the techniques and toys that other climbers use difficult to adapt to your climbing rope.

Plus it would be awfully heavy to carry around

Why would you want a rope bigger than 1/2"?


----------



## 70t351w (Aug 31, 2007)

#1, I am asking because I am a neewbe.
#2, I thought it may be easier to climb using the secured foot lock technique.
but like i said i am a neewbe
Thanks


----------



## masiman (Aug 31, 2007)

70t351w said:


> #2, I thought it may be easier to climb using the secured foot lock technique.
> but like i said i am a neewbe
> Thanks



Foot locking would be easier. I know in my few attempts at it so far I have wished the rope was fatter .

As gasman noted, it would be alot harder to find gear to fit those ropes. Things like ascenders, descenders and pulleys.

1/2" and 7/16" are pretty much the standard for arborist climbing lines.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 31, 2007)

*Before You Do Anything........*

Before you do or buy anything. Pick up a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion By Jeff Jepson. This is the best $14 you will spend. Read this first. You gain insight into the whole tree climbing picture!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 31, 2007)

AMEN to that!!!! Buy the book, read it, read it, and read it again!!! Carry it with you're gear!!!


----------



## woodchux (Aug 31, 2007)

Get a good quality 16 strand 1/2 inch rope. I like arbormaster the best. It's rated at 8100 lbs. Makes for a good lowering rope as well.


----------



## woodchux (Aug 31, 2007)

If cheap is a high priority to you try out some forestry pro... its pretty good for the price.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 31, 2007)

*X2*



rahtreelimbs said:


> Before you do or buy anything. Pick up a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion By Jeff Jepson. This is the best $14 you will spend. Read this first. You gain insight into the whole tree climbing picture!!!



no one should climb without reading this book first.

i like arbormaster or hi vee.


----------



## Magnum783 (Aug 31, 2007)

*x3*



rahtreelimbs said:


> Before you do or buy anything. Pick up a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion By Jeff Jepson. This is the best $14 you will spend. Read this first. You gain insight into the whole tree climbing picture!!!



I second the getting of the tree climber companion. I also recomend the arbormaster climbing line. I like the blue streak or the red white and black. Both work well and have a good hand. Opinions are like noses everybody has one. 
good luck and good on you for admiting you are new and need help.
Jared


----------



## 70t351w (Aug 31, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Before you do or buy anything. Pick up a copy of the Tree Climbers Companion By Jeff Jepson. This is the best $14 you will spend. Read this first. You gain insight into the whole tree climbing picture!!!





Yes Sir
This is the first thing I bought. I paid $20 though.


----------



## Stachura01 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah 1/2 inch is all you need to climb. I get worried when guys want an 8000 rating, like they use it for lowering or something. Good Question though, I learn best by talking to guys who know decades more than me... rather than doing what I THINK is best and having terrible results. Climb safe.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 10, 2007)

*get a rope which one*

27 years on New England rope 3 strand safety blue, hy vee and ulta vee. never had to look for anything else


----------



## frodo (Sep 10, 2007)

*forestry pro*

i just bought a reel of 1/2in forestry pro. after going through 2 150ft ropes this summer the price was very attractive. does anyone have any experience with this rope?


----------



## Grace Tree (Sep 10, 2007)

I always liked Forestry Pro. Never any complaints about it. I switched over to Velocity a couple years ago when I started using a Lockjack. 'Otherwise, I'd still be using it. 
Phil


----------



## FARMBOSS (Sep 10, 2007)

*re*

poison ivy, love the feel, very firm believer in using climbing lines as climbing lines only, to me its principal and self respect


----------



## lawson's tree s (Sep 10, 2007)

i use poison ivy and blue streak


----------



## gasman (Sep 11, 2007)

lawson's tree s said:


> i use poison ivy and blue streak



Me too, what accessory cords/split tails do you use if any?


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 13, 2007)

*i 'd have paid $20..............*



70t351w said:


> Yes Sir
> This is the first thing I bought. I paid $20 though.



if i lived around Texas women.


----------

